
Robert Epstein’s empty essay - mpweiher
https://sergiograziosi.wordpress.com/2016/05/22/robert-epsteins-empty-essay/
======
brudgers
HN discussion of Epsein's essay:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11729499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11729499)

